# Anemómetros portáteis, o que aconselham?



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

Boas,

Ha um ano atrás, comprei um anemómetro portatil da La Crosse, aquele que está à venda nas loja da Decatlhon, e basicamente estou terrivelmente desiludido com as medições de vento. Não faz sentido estar vento moderado a forte e o aparelho registar somente vento a 10 km/h, por exemplo.
Posto isto, pergunto a quem souber, marcas/modelos de anemómetros portateis que valham mesma a pena, embora tenha a noção que o preço irá disparar comparativamente com o da La Crosse.

Obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

@Snifa, o teu anemometro kestrel 2000 regista bem os valores das rajadas?


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Tenho um igual e também começou a medir pouco, ainda assim acho que chegava aos 30 e tal , apercebi-me que começava a fazer uma espécie de vibração audível, alias sentia-se qualquer coisa na mão, talvez devido as humidades, o que claro me desiludiu, 
no entanto o que fiz foi aplicar um pouco de WD40, ou similar e joínha no pequeno eixo da hélice e ficou bacano, pelos vistos é uma espécie de manutenção que se deve fazer,

alias neste Sábado que vem tenho esperança de na Peninha e arredores fazer algumas medições, pois promete , hmmm.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Pois mas segundo tenho acompanhado as tuas medições,  sempre vais conseguindo fazer registos como mais qualidade do que eu.
Pretendo fazer medições na próxima temporada de nortada.
Está visto que tenho comprar um kestrel, segundo li são muito bons.
Sim, sábado à noite vai estar vento forte, mas nada de extraordinário, por vezes  algo de extraordinário é mesmo estar  vento nulo.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Snifa, o teu anemometro kestrel 2000 regista bem os valores das rajadas?



Sim, regista muito bem a rajadas máximas, média do vento , velocidade actual e wind chill, além da temperatura actual e memoriza os valores extremos . As medições são muito rápidas e em tempo real, seja para vento ou temperatura.

Tenho o meu há 9 anos sem qualquer problema, basta mudar a pilha ( CR 2032 ) quando necessário.

Quando o comprei foi caro, custou 210 euros, mas agora os preços desceram bastante, recomendo , boa marca em precisão e durabilidade  Agora até há uns com ligação ao PC para descarregar dados, também da Kestrel.

Este é o kestrel 2000 com o design actual,  e está  muito mais barato, enfim, a tecnologia vai evoluindo....







http://kestrelmeters.com/products/kestrel-2000-wind-meter


*The Kestrel Meter 2000 Wind Meter measures/features*


Current Wind Speed
Maximum Wind Gust
Average Wind Speed
Air, Water & Snow Temperature
Wind Chill
Protective cover with sure-grip overmolding
Waterproof and floats
Large easy-to-read display with backlight
Data hold function
Quick-response, external thermistor
Innovative design for stability and accuracy in abrupt condition changes
Patented user-replaceable impeller
Reliable, portable and easy to use
All instruments and accessories are completely assembled in the USA


O topo da linha é este, uma autêntica estação meteorológica portátil, que mede tudo e mais alguma coisa 

http://kestrelmeters.com/products/kestrel-5500-weather-meter

Kestrel 5500:









*The Kestrel Meter 5500 Weather Meter measures/features*

Heading (true & magnetic)
Wind direction
Crosswind
Headwind/tailwind
Altitude
Pressure trend
Barometric pressure
Wet bulb temperature
Relative humidity in %
Heat stress index
Dewpoint
Density altitude
Wind chill
Air, water, and snow temperature °F or °C
Current, average, and maximum air velocity
Waterproof (sealed to IP67 standards) and floats
Time and date
Easy- to-read backlit display
Data Logger (automatic and manual)
Customizable data storage - 2900 data points
Minimum, Maximum and Average values
Multi-Function 3-line display
Humidity sensor can be recalibrated in the field with our Relative Humidity Calibration Kit.
Exterior temperature, humidity, and pressure sensors for fast and accurate readings
Customize screens to display user-selected measurements
Graph and recall trends
User-replaceable impeller
Flip-top impeller cover allows use of other functions while protecting the impeller
Data charting
Upload to a computer (with optional interface) Mac or PC
Works with Android and iPhone Apps!
Five languages (English, French, Spanish, German, and Italian)
Rugged (drop tested to MIL-STD-810G standards), waterproof (sealed to IP67 standards) and floats.
US Patent Nos. 5,783,753 and 5,939,645 and 6,257,074
Assembled in the USA


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, regista muito bem a rajadas máximas, média do vento , velocidade actual e wind chill, além da temperatura actual e memoriza os valores extremos . As medições são muito rápidas e em tempo real, seja para vento ou temperatura.
> 
> Tenho o meu há 9 anos sem qualquer problema, basta mudar a pilha ( CR 2032 ) quando necessário.
> 
> ...



Incrivel, a quantidade de funcionalidades desse Kestrel,tecnologia de ponta, só falta mesmo tirar cafés. 
Obrigado pela info, penso que já me decidi em comprar um, provavelmente será o 2000 ou 2500, tenho que ver bem as diferenças  entre  ambos.


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Fev 2016 às 00:04)

Realmente este da Kestrel tem uma coisa que aprecio, e que no La crosse não faz, e que me seria extremamente útil que é a medição da temperatura bem rápida, no La crosse chega a demorar mais de 15 min a ter a real medição da temperatura e em dias bem ventosos, em dias de vento mais calmo é quase inútil, no entanto se o conseguir abrir as tripas talvez consiga recolocar o termistor no exterior como no Kestrel.


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois mas segundo tenho acompanhado as tuas medições,  sempre vais conseguindo fazer registos como mais qualidade do que eu.
> Pretendo fazer medições na próxima temporada de nortada.
> Está visto que tenho comprar um kestrel, segundo li são muito bons.
> Sim, sábado à noite vai estar vento forte, mas nada de extraordinário, por vezes  algo de extraordinário é mesmo estar  vento nulo.



E olha que já apanhei vento nulo, mas conta-se pelos dedos de uma mão e ainda sobram alguns , curiosamente foi num dos dias de quase nulo ( Pascoa no ano passado ) que até estava já algum calor e foi quando começou também a medir mal,
mas experimenta aplicar um pouco de WD40 no eixo da hélice, no meu ficou bom.
mas o da Kestrel está-me também a tentar, mais pela rápida medição da temperatura, quiça um dia.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2016 às 00:26)

É curioso, desconhecia totalmente este aparelho da Kestrel..parece ser muito bom, eu sabia que a Decatlhon tinha esse mas preferi aguardar até poder comprar uma estação xpto.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Vitor TT disse:


> E olha que já apanhei vento nulo, mas conta-se pelos dedos de uma mão e ainda sobram alguns , curiosamente foi num dos dias de quase nulo ( Pascoa no ano passado ) que até estava já algum calor e foi quando começou também a medir mal,
> mas *experimenta aplicar um pouco de WD40 no eixo da hélice, no meu ficou bom*.
> mas o da Kestrel está-me também a tentar, mais pela rápida medição da temperatura, quiça um dia.



Obrigado pelo conselho Vitor.
Espero notar melhorias no anemometro.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

Boas.
Eu tenho o windoo3  e estou bem contente.
Não tem nem metade das funcionalidades dos Kestrel mas tudo depende do que procuras e para quê..

Pros:
-Portabilidade excelente
-Não necessita de pilhas
- Excelente a medir o vento (Verificado até aos 100 km/h de gps)
- Excelente a medir a pressão Atm ( verificada por comparação com a consola Davis vp2 e  meteostick)
-Excelente na temperatura mínima (comparação com a Wmr200, Davis vp2 e  meteostick)
-Tem um cabo de 50cm (opção)que permite, por exemplo, levares o sensor fora do carro durante uma viagem.( eu fiz um cabo de 1 metro. Mais do que isto começa a perder o sinal)

Contras:
-Só funciona com alguns equipamentos.(specs)
-Não tem dataloger interno. Tens de estar ao frio /chuva
- Relativamente á temperatura  temos de esperar uns 10 min para ela estabilizar e ser real.
- Não é bom a registar a  temperatura máxima em dias de céu limpo. Mesmo á sombra o corpo de alumínio aquece com os UV.
Não sei qual o comportamento á agua. Nunca esteve há chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

@Vitor TT  coloquei WD40 e testei hoje na rua,  a leitura ficou claramente melhor, contudo, necessito de um anemometro que registe a rajada máxima, o la crosse regista o vento máximo, e e esse parâmetro é demasiado curto.
A titulo de exemplo o vento máximo que registei  esta tarde num sitio ventoso aqui perto,  foi aos 38 km/h, mas lá está velocidade maxima do vento e nao rajadas, pois as rajadas eram claramente superiores a 50 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2020 às 21:31)

Boas,

Desenterrando este tópico... estou meio interessado comprar este aparelho,  a marca alemã é boa, pois em tempos tive um datalogger.
Será que vale a pena a compra? (Sei que é uma ferramenta de trabalho)
Queria mesmo registar as rajadas que assolam a minha região.

Estas espécies de sondas produzem boas leituras de vento? Alguém sabe? 




https://www.trotec24.fr/pt-fr/instr...t-ta400-inclus-certificado-de-calibracao.html


----------



## camrov8 (8 Mar 2020 às 23:29)

não será demasiado arranjas mais barato e que fazem o trabalho


----------

